# Turtle Beach



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Has anyone got any Turtle Beach headsets?

I have been thinking about getting the PX5.

There is the option of the PX21 and a DSS but that means wires and as its to use in the living room i initially wanted wireless.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

That post could have been in Hungarian for all I know...Hitting the WTF button big time....

What are you on about?


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Lol.

Turtle Beach Headsets.

Its for Gaming.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Ahhh ok!

Why didnt the OP just say that???

Then the WTF Kitty wouldn't have had to be called in!


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Well it is in the gaming section.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Oh yeah i didnt notice that!!


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

I briefly considered them, but ended up going for an Astro mixamp so I could use my Hi-Fi headphones. I highly recommend the Astro mixamp, it gives a massive advantage in multiplayer and you really can pin-point where any sound is coming from. I've not plugged my headphones in directly so can't comment on how good the built in headphone amplifier is.


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

they are excellent, cant fault mine. you hear sounds that you never knew where there and the direction is a masve help. best 45 quid i spent for my xbox


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Which do you have Dave?


----------



## Jai (Mar 16, 2010)

I have the PX21 and love them!


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

mine are the old earforce x1, so only the cheap one as i was weary about spending that amount on headphones but they are well worth it and i will replace them with a higher spec pair if mine ever die. but they are a good 18 months old now and still fine.


----------



## mteam (Dec 8, 2007)

I have the px21 really pleased with them


----------



## Mgs Detail (Jul 12, 2010)

A must have for COD in SD. I got a pair of Ear-force X1 when they first came to the shops and have been perfect. Also you can turn the mic down to save you muting everyone.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

You guys that have the PX21 do you have a DSS? It puts me off a little having lots of wires.


----------



## Jai (Mar 16, 2010)

I have the wires with the PX21's and they're used in the living room. But the wires are so long that they've never been a problem. Saying that, the only reason I have the PX21's is because the girlfriend sucked the XLC's up the vacuum!


----------



## anthonyh90 (Mar 30, 2011)

i have the P11's for use on my PS3 and PC. can't fault them at all. they allow your to hear sounds that you normally wouldn't throough your TV speakers


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

So has any of you got the DSS to go with the PX21?

I can get the PX5 for £133


----------



## Jai (Mar 16, 2010)

Not got the DSS but considering it although there's a lot of wires then and I'm happy with the PX21's as they are. If you're looking to buy both the headphones and dss, why not take a look at the X41's instead? Offers 7.1 surround sound and the headset is wireless.

Sorry, are you on Xbox or PS3? I'm using PX21's with the Xbox. There are adaptors available for the X41's anyway, but then that's more wires or bluetooth.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Its for the PS3. 

The X41 are the ones i originally looked at being white, wireless & a stand. I then found out there not compatable with the PS3. 

The only other wireless and stand is the PX5, and for £30-£40 more should i just get them?


----------



## samcook (Nov 10, 2006)

Constantly changing batteries in wireless ones


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

What about getting some top quality batteries. 

I thought they charge on the stand?


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Anyone know?


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

I really don't know which to go for now.

You've put me off a bit saying constantly changing the batteries.


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

So get a wired set.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Like I said in a earlier post, it's for the living room, so to have a stand would be alot better. 

Surly there are better batteries out there?


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Get two sets of rechargeables an its job done. Have both sets fully charged an your away.


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Could you not get rechargeable ones, surely they will last each session you do, so just pop them on charge between uses?


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Great minds think a like eddy lol.an at the same time according to our posts.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

And what do you guys recommend for rechargeable batteries then?


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

20% off at Tesco Direct, might just sod it and get these.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Ive got the PX21s & the DSS unit. I bought them last November for my PS3 when Blops came out. Thought they were fantastic, but I havent used them since I stopped playing Blops about 6months ago.

As soon as the new Battlefield game is released, the PX21s will be found on my head once again.

I did loads of research before buying, and it was difficult choosing between these and the Sharkoons. At the time, folk were saying that whilst wireless headphones were a great idea, they werent yet worth buying due to background hummming noises.

Got mine from Lime


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I have X11's

Went for these because i sit 2 feet away from the Xbox 

Will get some Astro's if we move the gaming set-up


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

LeadFarmer - Is there slot of wires with the PX21 and a DSS?


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Matt. said:


> LeadFarmer - Is there slot of wires with the PX21 and a DSS?


Not really mate. The headphones themselves have 2 cables, one of which is a usb that connects to the PS3, and is how the headphones get their power. By adding the DSS then the 2 headphone cables connect into the DSS instead. The DSS also has 2 cables (usb & optical). So all your really doing is lengthening the cables, not adding more.

Ive just taken a quick photo of mine so you can see for yourself (excuse the carpet)...










(Dont know how Babestation got on the tv!)


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Lmao. 

I can get the dpx21 for £115 or the px5 for £130. 
Grrr i dont know now.


----------



## v6scorpion (Sep 13, 2008)

I have the x11 an can say makes game better


----------



## Z Benjamin Z (Jul 18, 2011)

Also got the Astro a40s wireless and they are insanely good quality but expensive.


----------

